# Good budget mods



## craigb (15/10/16)

So I'm rocking a joyetech ego AIO at the moment and loving it (once I got the 0.5ohm coil at least)

Now, having just one device is not a good idea, so I'm contemplating my next move.

I'm seriously considering another AIO because I think its such an awesome device. So I'm using this as my baseline against which I will compare others.

Both the eleaf Aster and Pico have got my attention due to their pricing, TC ability and being generally well spoken of that I can see.

Does anyone have some advice or opinions that can push me one way or another?


----------



## rogue zombie (15/10/16)

I would also highly recommend the Joytrech eVic VTC Mini.

Ive had mine since January and it has never put a foot wrong.

I think V2 is available

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (15/10/16)

craigb said:


> So I'm rocking a joyetech ego AIO at the moment and loving it (once I got the 0.5ohm coil at least)
> 
> Now, having just one device is not a good idea, so I'm contemplating my next move.
> 
> ...



The Aster (23mm width) might take a bigger tank than the Pico due to the pico's batt cap, but it also might look a bit wally with a Serpent mini 25mmm on it.
They seem very similar in color and features, so it will all boil down to your personal preferences ie you 'll need to hold both to see which suits you better... probably the Pico.


----------



## craigb (15/10/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I would also highly recommend the Joytrech eVic VTC Mini.
> 
> Ive had mine since January and it has never put a foot wrong.
> 
> ...



Not the first time this device has been mentioned... Definitely added to the list.



blujeenz said:


> The Aster (23mm width) might take a bigger tank than the Pico due to the pico's batt cap, but it also might look a bit wally with a Serpent mini 25mmm on it.
> They seem very similar in color and features, so it will all boil down to your personal preferences ie you 'll need to hold both to see which suits you better... probably the Pico.



Yip pretty much sums the difference between the two.

Still getting the hang of things so I had only considered tank sizes in principle, not considering them in relation to the actual size of the mods. The plot thickens...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (15/10/16)

craigb said:


> Not the first time this device has been mentioned... Definitely added to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Building on @rogue zombie excellent suggestion, if you get the VTwo mini with Cubis Pro tank kit then you will be able to buy one make of coil that will work in both devices.
http://eciggies.co.za/eVic-VTwo-Mini-with-CUBIS-Pro-TANK

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (15/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> Building on @rogue zombie excellent suggestion, if you get the VTwo mini with Cubis Pro tank kit then you will be able to buy one make of coil that will work in both devices.
> http://eciggies.co.za/eVic-VTwo-Mini-with-CUBIS-Pro-TANK





blujeenz said:


> Building on @rogue zombie excellent suggestion, if you get the VTwo mini with Cubis Pro tank kit then you will be able to buy one make of coil that will work in both devices.
> http://eciggies.co.za/eVic-VTwo-Mini-with-CUBIS-Pro-TANK



Thank you. That is an awesome idea. I was a bit ambivalent towards the evic but now its the only item on the list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (15/10/16)

I think the evic VTC mini is a stellar mod. Solid, reliable, affordable and easy to use. It's not as glamorous as a Pico but performs like a champion. 

Check the classifieds - there are a couple going cheap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (15/10/16)

Hi @craigb

The guys above have given excellent advice and ideas

I have the Pico and the VTC Mini. I dont have the Aster

I like the Pico a lot because of its portability. Lovely little device. Amazing how they made it so small yet it still takes a 18650 battery. The cost is that the tank cannot be too wide because of the battery cap. So for me its great for a portable solution, quick trips out and about. Has worked flawlessly for a few months. Running the Melo 3 mini tank on it. My only criticism of it is that I find it a tad small to be perfectly comfortable in the hand. A big pro for portability but a con for all day vaping imo.

The VTC mini is a great device. Stands a bit taller than the Pico and as such I find it a more comfortable hand hold. It has also performed flawlessly for me. Big pro is the lovely screen it has with all the info on it. Probably the best screen i have used on a mod. Minor con (on mine at least) is that my subtank mini doesnt sit flush on the 510. Has a small gap. Not sure if thats the fault of the Evic havint too shallow a 510 receptacle or my subtank mini having too long a 510 connection. 

I have been eyeing out the Aster because I like its form factor. With that big fire button I think its going to be very comfortable to use. And the shape looks cool to me. I just havent ever held one in the flesh.

I dont think you can go wrong with either of the above. Just get two good quality 18650 new batteries and an external charger. So you can have a fresh batt to put in when the flat one goes into the charger.

Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (15/10/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @craigb
> 
> The guys above have given excellent advice and ideas
> 
> ...



The aster definitely wins on looks.

Thanks for the extra considerations. I think the long and short of it is these devices are all pretty solid and the final decision will have to be made in store  there's definitely worse problems to face.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> Building on @rogue zombie excellent suggestion, if you get the VTwo mini with Cubis Pro tank kit then you will be able to buy one make of coil that will work in both devices.
> http://eciggies.co.za/eVic-VTwo-Mini-with-CUBIS-Pro-TANK




I'm almost certain I've read some bad comments about the cubis ???

.


----------



## Spydro (15/10/16)

I don't have any of the others mentioned, but do have 4 Pico's that all get used often for good reasons. It's a very easy to use, always reliable in a small package TC mod that delivers everything that many larger TC Mods do. It's a shirt pocket carry like a pack of stinkies for me. I found comfortable hand holds to fire it with thumb, finger or even the web between thumb and finger by just squeezing the Pico that works well. The Melo III Mini tank's the kit comes with have always been issue free tanks for me (I use Vaporesso cCells in them). I also have a Melo III that doubles the payload of the III Mini. But I'm more about building my own coils instead of buying them so my Pico's see far more use with Avocado Genesis tanks, an Indestructible RDA and just recently I have gone back to a Serpent Mini 22 that will also see some use on them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb (15/10/16)

Spydro said:


> I don't have any of the others mentioned, but do have 4 Pico's that all get used often for good reasons. It's a very easy to use, always reliable in a small package TC mod that delivers everything that many larger TC Mods do. It's a shirt pocket carry like a pack of stinkies for me. I found comfortable hand holds to fire it with thumb, finger or even the web between thumb and finger by just squeezing the Pico that works well. The Melo III Mini tank's the kit comes with have always been issue free tanks for me (I use Vaporesso cCells in them). I also have a Melo III that doubles the payload of the III Mini. But I'm more about building my own coils instead of buying them so my Pico's see far more use with Avocado Genesis tanks, an Indestructible RDA and just recently I have gone back to a Serpent Mini 22 that will also see some use on them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 71824
> ...



Fantastic. Sounds like the pico is good to start with that can grow as the budget allows.


----------



## blujeenz (15/10/16)

ddk1979 said:


> I'm almost certain I've read some bad comments about the cubis ???
> 
> .


Coils were tricky to prime, some spitback occured and I didnt achieve much joy with my RBA attachment, but figured since it was his happy place on the AIO...


----------



## Silver (15/10/16)

craigb said:


> Fantastic. Sounds like the pico is good to start with that can grow as the budget allows.



Hi @craigb 
That Pico is great - I just want you to go to the shop and hold it and hold the Aster
Am interested to hear your view because I want to hold the Aster too. Just havent had the time.
If you do, please take a pic for us


----------



## Strontium (16/10/16)

Can't give much input on the others but I use a Pico and have to say, it's a stunning device. Powerful, compact and easy to use. Due to its size it did take a some getting used to but after a day it became second nature.
The Melo 3 Mini tank is a joy, great flavour and clouds but small capacity. This is a big issue for me as I'm constantly swapping flavours.
Used the Ccell 0,6Ohm for a while but didn't like it at all, changed back to a 0.3Ohm and am very happy.
Plus it looks an absolute stunner.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/10/16)

Hi @Silver. The solution to the larger tanks on the Pico is to use a heat sink on the 510 to raise the larger tank above the battery cap. See attached pic from google images. If the "look" bothers you, there are tons of different heat sinks to choose from (copper, silver, brass, and tons of colours).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (16/10/16)

Battery life is better on evic vtc. I had both and use same battery to test and evic lasts much longer

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

